# Connecticut Schutzhund Clubs?



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am interested in participating in Schutzhund with Freyja. After much research and discussion with my father, a retired State Police dog handler, I have begun the search for a club for us to join. Does anyone know or belong to a club in Connecticut that they would recommend?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Good luck finding one I think the closest meet up is in MA or further up? 

I'm in CT, and nothing much locally.


----------

